# Archery Instruction Books



## Georgeo (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anybody know of any good Archery Books out there? I recently started target archery and have been lucky enough to have had some good coaching to help me the first few weeks, but would now like to read up some more on the finer details of form, practising etc.

If one searches kalahari.net or one of the book sites you get plenty of hits, but having seen some of them at the bookshop they have dealt with only recurve bows or only fitness training, nothing close to their description on the website!

Any books anyone can recommend?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

If you can get a book named bow hunting& skills book www.howtobookstore.com and it is published by creative publishers international It got all the basics you will need,hope you come right
Hendrik


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Archery book*

Have read a few and can definitely recommend "Idiot proof Archery" by Bernie Palerite. You wont' regret it, especially because you shoot target.


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

Try "Archery-Engineering.co.za" Mark Robertson run this Web site, he does good things and I believe what ever you need, He will have it, What I mean is on this Web He got "FREE" Downloads on just about all you need to Know, just give it try.


Regards

Willie


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Balanced Bowhunting 2 by Dave Holt makes for very good reading.


----------



## Georgeo (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanx for the info


"Idiot Proof Archery" sounds like it's for me. Although there is a LOT of info on www.archery-engineering.co.za! (Thanx Willie)

Regards

George


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Another good starter book " Successful steps to Archery" it covers everything on basic levels, recurve, compound, equipment tuning etc... R 140.00 at Exclusive books

Gavin


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Hoytitoyti said:


> Have read a few and can definitely recommend "Idiot proof Archery" by Bernie Palerite. You wont' regret it, especially because you shoot target.


Ja what he said......


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

